# *I* was a premature baby with ALOT of complications (keep your faith)



## Louise

Hi ya to you all. This will probably mean nothing to any of you, as I am not writing about a baby who has been born premature recently, but I just want to tell all you ladies with premature babies, that although it seems to be a struggle right now, keep your faith and EVERYTHING will be fine.
I was born at 29 weeks, and this was almost 23 years ago so things back then were not as advanced as they are now.
I was born early due to my mother abusing alcohol and drugs, and on one occasion she was found over-dosed on the bathroom floor, whilst pregnant with myself. This resulted in me being born almost 3 months early.
With this, I faced a lot of problems- I had bleeding on the brain, very severly too, I had a heart problem, could not breath on my own and had issues with my lungs (very serious ones too) and my family were told that under no circumstances would I live any more than 24 hours.:cry:
They even had the hospital priest baptise me as they all thought I simply would not make it. Apparently, hours went by and I was getting progressively worse and on a couple of occasions had to be resucitated. Just as my mother, and the rest of my family, accepted that maybe it was time to let go, as soon as that priest finished his prayer, things took an amazing turn and I suddenly found energy to scream and cry, despite the fact that just minutes earlier I was lifeless.
There was never an explanation as to why I suddenly got better, and why my lungs started working better etc etc:, and since that day, everyone has believed firmly that it was a miracle, "a gift from god", that I survived.​ 
With premature babies comes alot of health issues, so they say? and in some cases babies do face alot of problems later in life, but this isn't always the case. I am (i think so anyway) fit and healthy, and rarely do I make trips to see the dr. I bearly even suffer a cold these days!
So to all you ladies who are finding it hard at the moment with the fact your little ones were born earlier than expected- keep your faith, because whether you believe in god or not, there's "something" up there listening to your prayers. That in my case was proven and none of us were ever very religious, yet we firmly believe that I am on this earth today because "something" believed I should be and that despite all the odds, myself and my family deserved that "2nd chance".
Prayers and thoughts to all of your children,
Sorry to the mods if this post isn't really relevant, as I am speaking in past tense as a pose to here and now! 
x x x​


----------



## Serene123

My friends baby was born at 28wks. He's 5lb5 now and coming out of hospital Monday. He forgot how to breathe on occasions and he also had brain problems (a haemorrhage I think.) He's fine now. Such a happy baby. :)


----------



## Louise

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> My friends baby was born at 28wks. He's 5lb5 now and coming out of hospital Monday. He forgot how to breathe on occasions and he also had brain problems (a haemorrhage I think.) He's fine now. Such a happy baby. :)

Aww! well I wish the lil fella all the very best of health.
I only weighed the same as a bag of sugar when I was born (or maybe less) 
All the best to your friend.​


----------



## Serene123

He was born at 3lb8 which was good for when he was born I'm told. He went down to 3lb3 and now he's back up. He was born on halloween. Certainly gave her a halloween she'll never forget!


----------



## Louise

Wow, over 3lb at 28weeks? That is a decent weight. I spoke to a lady a few weeks ago whos daughter had given birth at 32 weeks (or maybe 34)- and she was trying to buy clothes for a baby who was just 3 lb.
In fact, the store I met her at didnt have clothes for a baby so tiny, and this lil baby was born at 30+ weeks. Ur friends lil one sounds like a fighter.


----------



## Serene123

He is. He's wonderful. I feel so sorry for my friend though shes been so unlucky. Since they started trying she had two miscarriages and then this one early. She knew he was going to be early because she went into labour mid October and they managed to stop it. For a while after he was born she blamed herself for him being in hospital, saying "if I had just kept him in longer he would be fine." I told her that he obviously couldn't wait to meet her but nothing seemed to reassure her. I'm so glad he's going to be O.K. :)


----------



## Stef

Louise. I think your story is truely moving and amazing and the fact that you can share this with us shows your strength.

I hope that you give others the faith to keep holding on.

:hugs: X


----------



## Iwantone!!!

both me and my OH wereboth born pre term i was born in may86 was due july 86 and russ was born again 2 months early i like ur self fit expect i have very low lung capasity (sp) however russ has very hig blood pressure its affects ppl in different ways that story was so heart warming and i think it will gve mums that are now more strenght


----------



## PurestFeeling

My grandmother was born very early back in the 1910s I think my mom said she only weighed like 2 pounds. She lived to be in her 80s.


----------



## lilmumma

my son was born at 29 weeks, he's JUST come home, he was released on the 23rd December, at 4+1 weeks, he has troubles, but we wont know exactl what anything is until he has passed the 3 months (2 adjusted) mark. He is home and happy for now. feeding well, and for someone born at 2lb 3oz, and breathing problems, a birth defect with Skull Concavation he's doing really well. After pumped with steriods and other stuff and being tube fed breast milk 9 times a day, he;s just reached the 4lb mark. 

Having a preemie is hard, and so many times, i left the hospital thinking i wouldnt see him again, and i hated myself for not being able to take him with me every night. But it gets better, you have to understand it isnt your fault if your child comes early, i went through so many motions with Kabe that i was feeling suicidal, i wouldnt have done it, but i felt so bad, like it was my fault he was like this. When in actual fact, the only reason he was ther and doing so well for his age, is because of what i gave him for 29 weeks.

sorry for taking over your post, just wanted to add a little, and ended up going on, sorry :S

Sammie x


----------



## alyxzandra

I agree. My grandmother was born 1 day into the 24th week in 1928. She will be 80 years old in October. And she survived without all the modern medicine available today.


----------



## VanWest

Thank you for shareing this. My son was born at 29 weeks and just came home this week. You said you had a brain bleed. I was curious what grade it was? Noah has a Grade 1 IVH.


----------



## cheryl

I just wanted to say my son was born at 33 weeks, he was 4lb 3oz and he is nearly 6years old now.
He was behind with everthing like he didn't sit up til he was nearly 1 and he didn't walk til he was nearly 2 but he has soon caught up with children his age. He has had to have many operations this past few years because he sufferered from bad ear infections which the doctors say could be because he was born early that his ears wasn't developed properly. He has had mastoid surgery 4 times and other small operations.
But other than that he is a healthy little boy. There is hope out there girls. You believe in your little ones they are fighters.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------

